# Do bettas burp by any chance? lol



## Prettyprada (Dec 11, 2012)

I know this is silly but when I fed Mooshoo earlier he let this larger than usual bubble out a couple of minutes after eating his pellet. It was cute... but I was just wondering if it was an actual burp or what. lol


----------



## britishbetta (Jun 29, 2012)

I've seen my boy take gaping "yawns" and then burp out two bubbles, one from each gill. I think they're just being boys. XD it's cute though!


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Hahaha, I don't know. But when I feed Rain, he'll blow a little bubble at the end of the feeding. XD


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm not sure, but I have seen my male yawn and stretch. He does it if I happen to wake him up after a nap. He will be lounging on one of his Lilly leaves or in his plant. Then I'll have to tap the glass a few times to tell him it's time to eat. He'll slowly come out of his spot, stop open his mouth very wide, while lengthening out his fins, then swim over to get fed. It's very cute.


----------



## Prettyprada (Dec 11, 2012)

haha that is so cute! I guess it's very common. Just another cute thing bettas do


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

My female esmeralda "burps" lol. she's a brute haha. her bubbles are HUGE. my male Galileo has better manners


----------



## Prettyprada (Dec 11, 2012)

Hahahahhahaha!!! She sounds like such a lady.
Err, lady gorilla.  (as my dad would say)


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Prettyprada said:


> Hahahahhahaha!!! She sounds like such a lady.
> Err, lady gorilla.  (as my dad would say)


haha ya that sounds about right!


----------

